# Chameleon keepers



## Ian

I was wondering how many people on this forum keep chameleons? At the moment, I am keeping lateralis, hoehnelli, calpyptratus, jacksonii and deremensis, anyone else got experience with these species?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Geckospot

I used to breed heohnelli, calyptratus, and jacksonii. I think the hoehnelli are my favorite out of the three. You gotta love those live bearing species. Calyptratus are pretty but just plain mean.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Ian

I agree, the hoehnelli are great, and very tame indeed. Hope to get a few live born clutches next year.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Ian

Here are a couple of pix of my chams:

One of my female hoehnelli:







My male lateralis:






Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Geckospot

Very nice Ian. That Lateralis looks pissed off. :lol: 

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Jackson

lmao, as soon as i saw the new "Vertebrates" section i thought to myself "I bet Ian posts something in there about Chams"


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

dont they ever manage to eat your mantids seeing as you all keep so many?


----------



## Samzo

he doesnt keep them in the same cage... but he does feed his mantis to the chams though!!!! poor lil guys


----------



## Ian

yeah, the male was pretty peed off, he is pretty much the only one of my chams that dont like the cam. Yeah, obviosuly I keep my mantids in separate enclosures to my chams, lol. But, if I have a mantis that has had a really bad shed or something, but can still move a little, I feed them to my chams. Also, when I get chinese ooths, I grow the nymphs on an use them as livefood.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson

Well if you think you could spare one chinese nymph i'd be happy to have one.

No one seems to sell them nowadays.


----------



## Ian

lol, there is no chance I am having any tenodera again, last time I had some ooths, they all hatched on me. With about 2000 tenodera running around, I was dam scared.


----------



## robo mantis

i have 10 chinese mantis eggs comeing in the mail


----------



## Jackson

Yeah thats another thing that annoys me.

In america, southern europe...well pretty much the anywhere south of England you can go outside and hunt around for oothecae or mantids. I'd love to do that.

That gives me an idea...We'll set up a business that organises trips abroad to hunt insects to bring back home. Loads of Scorp and T keepers would love that....Patent pending by the way!

How much did u pay for those 10 eggs if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## ibanez_freak

You don't think tht getting people to go on several trips to collect the mantis will harm them breeding and living there?

The place will run out of mantis till there all in the UK :lol: .

Kidding, I don't think it's that bad but could harm them living there.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## PseudoDave

There are small groups that go out on collecting trips, think they stay small for legal reasons, including the reasons cameron just mentioned. I've only ever been on one 'collecting trip', we were in spain (my only time abroad to) and I was helping a museum researcher collect various bugs, was tons of fun even if it was only for four days. The mountains are great, snakes, insects...whatever you hear could be living there, you'll find if u look properly. Would definately go on trips again... Jackson, since you brought it up, you can organise it all, just let me know


----------



## Jackson

Ok, 3 days in africa then 3 days in Indonesia...How does that sound?


----------



## PseudoDave

Cool, if you wouldn't mind paying for my tickets though, that'd be spot on... Lol, those places would be paradise to hunt around in... Or be hunted in, either way I bet it'd be a gooden


----------



## Ian

lol, sounds good. I think Graham Smith goes on collecting holidays. He was handing out leaflets at the AES to some place in africa, that he is organising a trip to, or something like that. I forgot to pick one up. One place I would love to go is madagascar. I don't know if anyone from the UK watched the horizon documentary about it, but that blew my mind. Fantastic place.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy

I'm doing an 'Overseas research' module for my Zoology degree next somewhere so I'm busy deciding where to go. I have to find a research project going on somewhere in the world and see if I can tag along for a few weeks. Hoping to do something bug related....perhaps in South America. I imagine sweep netting in the Amazon jungle would require a larger net than an English meadow would! Can't wait!

Alan


----------



## robo mantis

Jackson i payed 21.51 plus shipping for the chinese eggs i got them on ebay


----------



## robo mantis

the eggs got here today


----------

